# All girl trip today.



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Started after heavy rain stopped at about 12:30 today armed with some dead bait. Doubles ten minutes later. The big fish is too heavy to lift with one hand so I slid them in my lap.









Then another one right away. 









Capt please hold the slimmy fish for me..









Twin doubles like this ended our day.









Chased down a floater to burp and rereleased it alive and well. Then called it a day. 

8 fish total two dinks and two over forty and one that may be 50

PSA: Never let someone else do the photos or you will end with shots like this..










Capt Mike


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nothing wrong with that trip...lol...nice fish...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Way to go.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet!


----------

